# Waterways



## Todd Quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay i've been wanting to read Waterways By Kyell Gold for a long time.

I was going to buy it from sofa wolf press. But it's out of stock, so i was wondering if any one new where i could get my paws on a copy?


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 15, 2009)

I expect it's only out of stock temporarily while they get more printed.  I've seen that happen with their periodicals.  Since it was only released a year ago, I can't imagine that they wouldn't intend to get more in ASAP.

If you don't mind waiting a little while longer, check back after a few weeks or so.  There are probably places you can find used copies, but if you can buy it direct from Sofawolf, that does a _lot_ more to support both the press and the author.


----------



## Todd Quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> I expect it's only out of stock temporarily while they get more printed.  I've seen that happen with their periodicals.  Since it was only released a year ago, I can't imagine that they wouldn't intend to get more in ASAP.
> 
> If you don't mind waiting a little while longer, check back after a few weeks or so.  There are probably places you can find used copies, but if you can buy it direct from Sofawolf, that does a _lot_ more to support both the press and the author.




okay thanks!^^


----------

